# Romantic phrases



## celerunner

Hello everyone,

I would like to learn some Polish phrases or poems that have to do with having a crush on someone.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Here are some examples...

I have a crush on you

I would like to get to know you better.

You so interesting.

Thanks so much


----------



## GyörgyMS

I have a crush on you - Kręcisz mnie.

I would like to get to know you better - Chciałbym Cię lepiej poznać (when you are male) Chciałabym Cię lepiej poznać (when you are female)

You so interesting - Jesteś bardzo ciekawa (talking to a girl) Jesteś bardzo ciekawy (talking to a boy)

Wait for the native speakers to get may be more precise translations.

GyörgyMS


----------



## voldemortsgirl

I have a crush on you.- may be just "Bardzo mi się podobasz"
You're so interesting. - I wouldn't say "ciekawy/a" in Polish rather just "interesujący (m.)/interesująca (f.)
"Jesteś bardzo interesujący."

As for poems we've got lots of great Romantic poets in Poland.But you should try some more recent Adam Asnyk, Kazimiera Iłłakowiczówna, 
because the language has changed a bit.

I wanted to post a url, but I'm not allowed yet. 
Try to google Polish literature, there's a website with English translations of polish poems.

Vg


----------



## Thomas1

voldemortsgirl said:


> I have a crush on you.- may be just "Bardzo mi się podobasz"
> [...]


I'd opt for this one--it's simple and nice, though, this could be a matter of preference. 



> [...]You're so interesting. - I wouldn't say "ciekawy/a" in Polish rather just "interesujący (m.)/interesująca (f.)
> "Jesteś bardzo interesujący."
> [...]


It is indeed _You *are *__so interesting._


Tom


Welcome to the forums, all.


----------



## celerunner

Thank you to all!
This helps alot!
My mother is half Polish and Maltese and she knows a bit of Polish still but I want to learn more.
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## GyörgyMS

My own experience: I said to the Polish girl who now happens to be my wife: Jesteś ciekawa! 
I had the impression that from that moment we were a couple...

But may be words weren't that important.


----------



## emilita

Anyway, for the future reference: the phrase ´krecisz mnie´ is a very useful one,too, for  sure worth remembering  but maybe you should not use it during the first date It´s something like: you turn me on. But you can also use it in reference to your hobbies, things you are really into. Good luck with Polish girl, guys!


----------



## katieee1985

okie dokie , you can also say : 
 ''Znaczysz dla mnie tak wiele" which means "You mean for me so much"
"Myśle o tobie caly czas" which means "I think of you all the time"
"Jesteś dla mnie całym światem" - "you means a world to me"
"Nie moge żyć bez ciebie" - "I cant live without you"


----------



## Thomas1

Hi katieee1985, and welcome to the forums. 

Sorry for nitpicking, but are you sure _Jesteś dla mnie całym światem_ translates as you wrote? 

Tom


katieee1985 said:


> [...]"Jesteś dla mnie całym światem" - "you means a world to me"[...]


----------



## emilita

The phrase means:´You are all the world to me´. Well, it is very romantic but a bit old-fashioned,maybe too corny (well, at least for me  )


----------



## ukgirl

hey.im pretty new here. Can someone please tell me how to write....
if i had to choose between breathing and loving you I would use my last breath to say i love you...in polish please thanks


----------



## bg1

My (non-native) try ;-)
"Jeśli muszę wybrać między powietrzem, które oddycham a Twą miłość, którą uwielbiam, będę szeptał swoim ostatnim oddechem, że Cię kocham!"


----------



## bg1

Sorry for purely technical approach, but the sentence seems to be ... a litle bit illogical ;-) You have to choose something, but you don't do any choice, just say something ;-)

But I know, love is always illogical ;-)


----------



## .Jordi.

My proposition:_ Jeśli miałabym wybierać między powietrzem a miłością do Ciebie, to ostatnim tchem wyszeptałabym: Kocham cię..._
It doesn't sound as good as English version, though.


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

For "Jesteś bardzo interesujący" I would have said ""Jesteś tak interesujący."  In my immature Polish (and maybe wrong), I translate the first to "You are very interesting" and the second to "You are so interesting."  Similar but subtle differences.  

Ak.


----------



## bg1

*Amerykańska kobieta*, *ukgirl *ożywił wątek sprzed 6-ciu lat. Obecnie ta romantyczna histroia pewnie już jest w zupełnie nowym rozdziale  *celerunner *zarejestrował konto wtedy tylko aby napisać 2 posty w tym wątku więc domyślam, że sugestie grupowiczów musiały być tak natychmiastowo skuteczne, że nawet nie wrócił z dodatkowymi pytaniami ;-)


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

Owszem, I did miss that the original post was from 2006 :-O

Mój błąd, Ak


----------



## ukgirl

love is ilogical its true!! thankyou


----------



## ukgirl

thank you everyone! its valentines day coming soon and i am doing my boyfriend a book of the last 45 days since he asked me to marry him and i said yes!! so i would really appreciate some sweet polish phrases for the book! hum...anniversary sayings as well as i met him a year ago on the 11.2.10!! thank you muchly


----------



## Marcus Africanus

GyörgyMS said:


> My own experience: I said to the Polish girl who now happens to be my wife: Jesteś ciekawa!
> I had the impression that from that moment we were a couple...


How nice to learn this  "Jesteś ciekawa" can also mean "interested", "dociekliwa". I'd rather say "Jesteś (bardzo) ciekawą kobietą" but still in this case You were right. Congratulations!


----------



## Faycelina

ukgirl said:


> so i would really appreciate some sweet polish phrases for the book!


Hey, what about that you post some sentences in English that you need to be translated? Actually it's YOUR book, YOUR Fiance and YOUR feelings so I suppose we have a very little knowledge what you want to say


----------



## Cynthia F

As this is a place of learning 



ukgirl said:


> Thank you everyone! It's Valentine's day coming soon and I am doing my boyfriend a book of the last 45 days since he asked me to marry him, and I said yes!! So I would really appreciate some sweet Polish phrases for the book! hum...anniversary sayings, as well as I met him a year ago on the 11.2.10!! Thank you muchly


----------



## ukgirl

true true!! i guess the polish language is so hard i am tryin tho!! if youwant to say a specific thing it has to be wrote another way!! drama....but thankyous anyway!!


----------



## Cynthia F

ukgirl said:


> true true!! i guess the polish language is so hard i am tryin tho!! if youwant to say a specific thing it has to be wrote another way!! drama....but thankyous anyway!!



ukgirl - if you would like help with translations, the people on this forum are very willing to help you. 

However, you do have to tell them which words or phrases you want translated. Unfortunately, they are not mind-readers and can't guess what words you would like to use. 

Simply, start a thread asking what it is you want, and everyone will do their best to help you. There is no drama.


----------



## Wez_UK

Hi everyone,

Can someone please translate the following?

I'm yours forever,
and I always will be,
you are the one,
and you always will be.

Thanks.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

This is only when a man will say it to a woman, so You can't say it to a man as a woman (if You need it grammatically "woman to man" let us know):

Twój jestem na wieki
I zawsze chcę być,
Tyś moją jedyną
Do końca mych dni.


----------



## Rusak963

Wez_UK said:


> I'm yours forever,
> and I always will be,
> you are the one,
> and you always will be.



I'd do it like this:

Jestem twój na zawsze,
I zawsze będę,
Jesteś tą jedyną,
I zawsze nią będziesz.

This applies when a man is speaking to a woman. Woman to man would be different.


----------



## deano92

Hi everyone, im new to the forum, im wondering if somebody could translate this for me into polish?
"You mean the world to me already, i know youre scared but i promise you ill never let you down, i will always be here you"
Many thanks 
Dean


----------



## majlo

Why is it so badly written if your native language is English?

Translation: _Jesteś dla mnie całym światem. Wiem, że się boisz, ale obiecuję, że nigdy cię nie zawiodę. Zawsze będę obok ciebie._


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, very nice, I think.


----------



## BezierCurve

Lovely indeed. And it could be either "obok" or "dla", depending on what word was missing between "here" and "you".


----------



## dreamlike

I wouldn't go so far as to say it's badly written, majlo. It was certainly written in simple language, but I don't think it's that bad piece of writing. Unless you meant the lack of apostrophe - then I agree it's kind of sloppy.


----------



## NotNow

Omitting words ("be here you") is a bad practice.


----------



## dreamlike

Yeah, no doubt about that. I didn't notice that one.


----------



## Penny93

Congratulations! Polish girls like foreigners; any effort to speak polish is appreciated.


----------

